# Filter Foundry



## emilymiller (May 6, 2011)

Hey guys! 

I was looking for a good place to display my photography, and I found an amazing website called Filter Foundry! You can join for free, and you can create an online portfolio. It's a new social networking site too as you can follow people and comment on their work. I would definitely recommend it to any aspiring photographer who wants feedback from other photography professionals! You can find it here: www.filterfoundry.com

Emily


----------

